# Dinosaur robots check you in at this hotel!



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

They're only in Japan but still very interesting.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Maybe Uber can get dinosaur robots to help drive their SDCs!!


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

This explaines the increase in uber driver applicants from former hospitality employees.
Where do replaced uber drivers go?
Parking lot attendant?
Law care & maintenance ?

Future doesn’t seem bright for low skill low wage types like us

Maybe it’s time to learn a marketable skill other than ground transportation.
Think I’ll become a sports caster


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Maybe Uber can get dinosaur robots to help drive their SDCs!!


please don't give them any ideas


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> please don't give them any ideas


I kinda like the idea of Jurassic Uber!!


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Gotta get one one of these so you can drive in the carpool lane.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Robot fail.

https://www.cnet.com/news/hotel-in-japan-fires-half-its-robot-staff-for-being-bad-at-their-jobs/

Hotel fires half its robot staff for sucking at their jobs

Bye bye, bots. Henn na Hotel in Japan laid off droids that annoyed customers by failing to perform simple tasks.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

What a surprise.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Law care & maintenance


Actually I came from Landscaping to do rideshare because winter. Snow removal is not at all consistent and from what my friend still doing it says, sometimes a 24 hour workfest. F that.


----------

